# Flea Markets



## Soft Plastics 101 (9 mo ago)

Not sure if this is the correct area to ask this ? I was wondering when and where there mite be some fishing / hunting flea markets to go and buy new and used stuff in Central Michigan.
thanks Jeff


----------

